# Bad DirectSound Driver for Windows XP



## Kiu (Dec 11, 2005)

I saw this problem on this site I believe but it was for Windows ME, so I didn't want to take a chance and try the same solution. Whenever I try to play music I get the following error:

Bad DirectSound Driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error Code: 88780078

I hope the solution is as easy as it is in Windows ME.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe so. Uninstall and reinstall your sound drivers. ( go to the manufacturers website instead of using the cd you have - if you do - ) then check for malware as it might be a fake error message.


----------



## Kiu (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I feel kind of stupid because I don't really know the manufacture of my drivers, wouldn't it be DirectSound? In the ME problem it involved clearing out everything under the sound drivers in Safe Mode and then letting Windows reinstall it by using the Windows disc, but I guess that won't work in this instance. Sorry that I'm not really computer literate...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

*unknown device identifier* would be handy.


----------

